# Weekend Warrior vs. a scruffy Tigra *update on page 2



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

*THREAD UPDATED! - see the second page guys*

Well I've been putting this off for a while but figured following my excellent day at Pride and Performance & Auto Finesse's tuition day I really should get my finger out and sort my mate's Tigra.

She bought it last year and the paintwork was in a very sorry state. Holograms, swirls, scratches, just awful really!

*On arrival*













































A few close ups of the paint using a macro lens (never used one before so excuse if they're not the best!)

Swirltastic!


















Holograms on the passenger door were terrible:-










Scratch - one of many



















So to begin with, she got a 2BM (don't know why I bothered!) wash and a clay with Meg's clay.

Then I set to work with Menz IP on a Sonus SFX-2 Pad.

This is a moderately abrasive combination so I stopped to check regularly with IPA and there were no signs of holograms.

The obligatory 50/50, the macro lens really helps with these!










As you can see, not 100% correction, but I really only had time to do 1 hit and didn't fancy trying something tougher like an SFX-1 pad:-










It did leave some dust though!










But after polishing I was left with this:-





































The scratch lessened slightly after it was attacked with an SFX-1 spot pad, but not much:-










The paint was starting to come to life a bit now










So, I decided at this point to be a smart **** and glaze it with CG Wet Mirror Finish. Now I'm not sure, but this may have been a mistake as the soft pad started chucking out quite a lot of dust. By the time I'd finished and wiped down I noticed some very, very slight holograms under direct sun. They weren't bad, and only someone that does this regularly would notice them but they were there, annoying me.

It could be the Menx/SFX-2 combo that did it, and maybe the glaze just revealed it, but I doubt it, I actually think the glazing pad did it. Either way, with time fast running out, AG SRP came to the rescue and almost totally removed/filled it. It was only very, very slight anyway so I really wasn't too concerned.

Anyway, with the paint looking pretty damn good it was time to protect so I used the new toy that James sold me, Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Easy on and very easy off. I like it. I was left with this:-




























*Interior*
I'm afraid I really ran out of time here so it had to be a very quick clean:-


Glass Polished with Turtle Wax Glass Polish
Carpets done with Henry and a quick spray of AG Hi Foam
Dash dusted and wiped with Hi Foam
Plastics treated with 303 Aerospace

It went from this:-


















To this:-




























So, total time was about 7 hours, but I think the results were worth it. My friend was very pleased too which is the main thing 

Any comments or criticism welcome, also apologies not all of the pics are perfect, my friend loaned me her Digital SLR, I've never used anything that complex before and some of them didn't come out great.

Oh go on then, one more reflection shot, the 5 Series is the next thing I'll be polishing, eagle eyed members may notice that she appears in the Pride and Performance Tuition day album 










*Don't forget to read the update on page 2!*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there buddy, was definately in a bad way to begin with but looks miles better now.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Good job buddy. I found Vauxhall paint is really nice to work with. I did a friends Corsa a short while back and thought it was intermediate, responding well to a medium polishing pad and Menz IP3.02. Looks like you found the same!

Hope she appreciated it! :thumb:


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

Top job, great improvement :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Good job buddy. I found Vauxhall paint is really nice to work with. I did a friends Corsa a short while back and thought it was intermediate, responding well to a medium polishing pad and Menz IP3.02. Looks like you found the same!
> 
> Hope she appreciated it! :thumb:


Yeah, it was really easy compared to some cars I've done in the past, that was why I was surprised to see the minor holograms at the end. The best way I can describe them is that the finish looked slightly greasy, like it wanted a wipe, but I'd already done that!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

how long did correction itself take you mate ?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work mate, bet your pal was pleased. If the day was as good as previous I've attended involving Nick and James I am sure it was a good one.

Macro lens seems very smart to:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job, great results. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey


----------



## steveatesh (Mar 20, 2011)

Very good indeed! I bet she's really impressed with your handiwork 
Re the SLR macro lens - suggest you have a cup of tea while the technology zooms off into the distance!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

h13ulk said:


> how long did correction itself take you mate ?


Total job was about 7 hours mate.

Thanks for the positive comments guys!


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job, never seen swirls as clear as you achieved with the macro, well done. :wave:


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Love that E39 in the background...nice turnaround on the other car...


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Well time for an update guys, unfortunately despite being filthy the car attracted the local idiots and had an egg smashed hard off the edge of the bonnet! 

The car hasn't been washed since this detail as my friend and me have just never found the time to get the car to mine and she won't let anyone else do it! 

On arrival:-









You can see the egg had really set onto the paintwork:-









It appears to have been thrown from the rear towards the front of the car-









Whilst I cleaned my Z4 I started the egg removal process, gently rubbing some Megs Shampoo into the egg and then laying a soaking wet sponge cloth over the top to soak:









Which left this:-









A rainshower showed how the old coat of SRP was holding up, the bonnet not so good, but surprisingly the doors still beading:-


















Onto the wash, I decided to use some Iron X on the rusty numberplate screws, love this product!









Usual Snow and then 2BM wash









As you can make out in the next few pictures, the egg had damaged the paintwork quite badly, sorry the pictures aren't as good as last time, I only had my phone cam:-



























After a clay and hit with Menz IP on a Sonus SFX2 pad I was left with:-



























Unfortunately the rear edge of the bonnet is badly damaged with the paint off more or less down to the metal, a touchup stick will be ordered soon I'm sure.

Then, as the rain wouldn't stop I had to pull the car under the neighbour's house and dry off with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe, then I applied a quick coat of Auto Finesse Tough Coat, dressed the tyres with Megs Endurance and was left with:-




























Hope you appreciate the update!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to edit the thread title to show an update - how do I do that!?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nicely done...:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'd like to edit the thread title to show an update - how do I do that!?


'
don't think you can...


----------



## steveatesh (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work, was it the egg that damaged the edge of the bonnet or was that something else? I hope she is suitably impressed! 
This has prompted me not to be so blase and to make sure I remove any bird droppings or other contaminants ASAP - I didn't realise an egg would make such a mess.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Think it was the egg shell shattering across the paint, right at the point where it's thinnest and most easily chipped, from what I can tell it hit directly on the lip of the bonnet as the egg had sprayed out on both sides.

Yes, I wasn't aware that egg did that level of damage either, the photos don't do the clear coat damage justice, it was quite noticeable!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually guys, I lied in my update, I just realised that when I first did the car in June it was sealed with Tough Coat back then too and not just SRP.

So, top marks to Auto Finesse, your product was still beading on the door after 3 months without a wash! Not bad durability for something that is so quick to apply!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Another little update to this, the car hasn't been washed since September and was looking in a very poor state (unfortunately the pic didn't come out)

However, after a quick snow foam and 2BM the car still comes up pretty well I think. Protection is holding up well


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Great work, both in the beginning and with the egg (morons!).

- Antti -


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice work fella.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheers guys, I only get to tidy this car 4 or 5 times a year but it's always well worth it


----------

